
Berkeley Mystery Walls - spaceflunky
http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/berkeley-mystery-walls
======
dzdt
This is a sensationalist article that plays up the "mystery" and old ideas
that have since been proven false ("ancient civilizations!"). There has been
modern research into these walls, and they date to 1850-1880 when the rush of
European settlers arrived clearing pasture for livestock.

[1] [http://m.newser.com/story/230029/the-east-bay-walls-
continue...](http://m.newser.com/story/230029/the-east-bay-walls-continue-to-
confound.html)

[2]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Bay_Walls](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Bay_Walls)

~~~
ng12
That was my first thought too. There are "walls" like these all over New
England.

------
Boothroid
I think we can safely say the builders were not from Yorkshire, where the
workmanship is of far higher quality:
[https://www.ydswg.co.uk/](https://www.ydswg.co.uk/)

